# Moving to Germany



## Alemao (Apr 25, 2011)

Hello,am non EU citizen,but live in Spain and Married to German woman,we have married since 10months ago and i have solicit for Spanish Resident (EU Comunitario Tarjeta) more than 6months,and my wife is living in Germany cos we tried to find job here for her and we couldnt get any 1 and she was working in German.
The issue is that i want to move to Germany with her and we have already rent an apartment over there (Germany) and our wedding has been registered in Germany also.
Is it possible for me to go Germany with out Spanish Resident paper and get German Paper with my Passport,our Family Book and the Wedding Certificate Germany????please help me out for this,cos they told us within 3months we should expect the result for the Spanish Resident and now 6month still on processing.,Thanks.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Technically the Spanish residency doesn't really help you in getting a spouse visa for Germany. If you want to move to Germany, you should check the website for the German consulate in Spain to find out what the requirements are.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Alemao (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks Bevdeforges,i have contact the Germany Consulate before and i was told that if i dont have Spanish resident they cant issue me Visa,or i can solicit for Family Regrouping Visa and beside i have to got A1 German Language Certificate to show little bit sign that i can speak German before i can solicit for the Visa,or i should wait until i was issue the Spanish resident.


----------



## sarwankumar (Aug 9, 2012)

*Germany Citizenship*

Hi, i am Sarwan from Asia. Now i am in London. I came to uk in 2009 and completed my MBA in 2011. My visa status is PSW means post study work visa, it allows me to work in uk for two years (till august 2013) and at present i am working in a superstore as a customer assistant. However my girlfriend is german and now she is in germany. We are planning marriage very soon but my visa is going to expire in aug 2013. And i don't have any more option to extend visa in uk. In this situation if we get married, will i be able to get Germany citizenship. If not what i need to do to get the germany citizenship. Please give some ideas. Thanks


----------

